
iTerm2 Finder Tools: Open iTerm2 from the Finder - peter_l_downs
https://github.com/peterldowns/iterm2-finder-tools
======
akellermann
Hey this is pretty neat. I dig it.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Glad to hear it! Just a simple tool that has saved me some time over the years
:)

